# Tastaturnachfolger in der Art von Logitechs "Illuminated Keyboard K740"



## Krolgosh (3. Januar 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hatte seit ungefähr 2008 das Illuminated Keyboard von Logitech im Einsatz und war wirklich super zufrieden damit. Schönes Design, flache Tasten und extrem leise. 
Leider hat es dieses Jahr den Geist aufgegeben, und hab mir dann im Mai von Corsair die K70 mit Cherry MX Red switches geholt. Feine Tastatur, und zum zocken echt nicht schlecht. 
Leider hab ich die Lautstärke doch unterschätzt, und mir diese Anfangs einfach nur "schön" geredet. Meine Frau sieht, bzw hört das allerdings etwas anders als ich... und da beginnt nun mein Problem. Ich meine ich kann es auch voll und ganz verstehen, wenn man auf der Couch sitzt und einen Film anschauen möchte das dann die Lautstärke dieser Tastatur enorm stört. (Sind im selben Raum)

Nun such ich quasi einen Nachfolger für die Corsair im Art der Logitech "Illuminated Keyboard". Ich würde mir diese ja sofort wieder holen, leider habe ich gelesen das Logitech wohl Shift+W+Space blockiert hat... wenn man das braucht soll man sich halt ne reine Gamingtastatur kaufen.. ja, ne is klar. 

Ihr seht ja wo die Reise hingehen soll. 
- Schlichtes Design
- beleuchtete Tasten
- Multimediatasten für Lautstärke
- Nummern-Block
- Flache Tasten

Preis spielt da jetzt eher keine Rolle. Soviel wie die Corsair wird die wohl eh nicht kosten...


----------



## JackA (3. Januar 2017)

Cougar 200K
Fujitsu KB910


----------



## Schleifer (3. Januar 2017)

guck dich hier mal um. Da dürften einige mit deinen Anforderungen dabei sein:
Tastaturen mit Layout: DE, Typ: Rubber Dome, Beleuchtung: mit Beleuchtung, Tastenhöhe: flach, Nummernblock: Standard Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Krolgosh (3. Januar 2017)

Danke euch beiden.. ja ich denke da is was dabei. Mal sehen ob ich dann die K70 hier im Forum los bekomme.


----------



## NatokWa (4. Januar 2017)

Die K800 ist die Wireless-Variante der K740 und verfügt NICHT über diese 3 Tasten Sperre . Habe mir gerade son Teil bestellt und kommt angeblich morgen bei mir an , kann dann bessere aussagen treffen , aber laut Rezis auf Amazon sind 6 Tasten gleichzeitig drinne ohne einschränkungen .

Edit : Das Teil habe ich jetzt in Betrieb und muss sagen : ECHT leise und angenehm zu tippen , wenn ich auch gerade auf der linken Seite noch dauernd daneben drücke ..... die Roccat Isku ging da halt noch ein ganzes Stück weiter als die recht kompakte K800 , aber daran gewöhne ich mich auch noch . 

Nach erstem Tippen kann ich nur sagen : Butterweich , die lauteste Taste ist die Leertaste , aber auch die ist nicht übermäßig laut . Im Moment würde ich das Teil empfehlen .


----------



## barmitzwa (6. Januar 2017)

Habe hier genau die selbe Situation wie du. Nur mit einer ehemaligen k750 und einer vorübergehenden G810 - Frauchen war nicht entzückt 

die 3-Tastensperre der k740 soll laut einigen Amazonkommentaren seit ~2015 wieder Geschichte sein.

Eine (beleuchtete) Alternative wäre eine Speedlink Vendom oder Lithos - beide Scissors.


----------



## soul4ever (22. September 2018)

Schließe mich mal an. Hab genau das gleiche "Problem". Alte Illuminated gibt lansgam den Geist auf, gleiches Zimmer wie Frauchen.

Ich suche quasi genau das gleiche, nur wireless und beleuchtet. Würdet ihr immer noch sagen, dass die K800 die beste Alternative dazu ist?

*edit*

Ist evtl. diese hier gut zu zocken?

Microsoft Designer Bluetooth Desktophttps://www.amazon.de/dp/B00YIO7LF6?linkCode=xm2&camp=2025&creative=165953&smid=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&creativeASIN=B00YIO7LF6&tag=geizhalspre03-21


----------

